# CASH OUT NOT PROCESSING



## Stuwop (Apr 17, 2018)

Has anyone else’s instant pay option failed them today?


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Stuwop said:


> Has anyone else's instant pay option failed them today?


Not that problem, but when I switched on the driver's app I was greeted with a 90% blank screen. The phone was fully charged and I was NOT in airplane mode. After about 10 minutes it resolved itself and worked ok the rest of the day.


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yes my instant pay just failed also


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

This is part of the new driver update. They take away your money instead of paying it to you.

In your spare time, make sure you sign up for the new driver credit card. They promise not to lose your money, or any more data.


----------



## Stuwop (Apr 17, 2018)

Wow! Yes, I spoke with someone at Uber who said give no more than 24hrs to be corrected, go figure!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Stuwop said:


> Has anyone else's instant pay option failed them today?


I never use it. I just let Uber/Lyft auto-deposit the funds once a week, like clockwork. Anything different is just granting Uber/Lyft additional opportunities to foul up.


----------



## John powell (May 20, 2018)

I just got an automated email that says they are working on it with no timeline as to when it could be resolved


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Not working in New Jersey.
When I call support, get a message about phones down & long delays


----------



## UberEatsDriverWA (Feb 26, 2018)

Funny how I still haven't received my boost payments after they said they would fix it too. Also the cash out says still processing when you go into your driver transaction. Just shows how bad the app really is... Every time they do a update they either add something we don't want or break something. Uber...


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

Mine failed as well. Lyft's instant pay went through just fine.


----------



## Polk County Uber (Apr 16, 2018)

This is the first time I've had any issues with Uber. I'm haooy otherwise


----------



## UberEatsDriverWA (Feb 26, 2018)

They said that the issue is fixed when you call in. Just tried 5 mins ago and it failed again lol This is now day 6 of not getting paid correctly/can't cash out as a contractor... They added a call center and lowered the rates even though the call center usually tells you to email in and is useless. I rather they just get rid of the call center and just pay the drivers more. They are useless in my eyes


----------



## Feiker (Apr 20, 2018)

Just tried cashing out so I could gas up. Failed to transfer, will be deposited within 3 days... Geuss I'm leaving my car at my day job for a few days...


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Uber is a technology company.


----------



## Polk County Uber (Apr 16, 2018)

Iber just emailed me saying they resubmitted my instant pay. Please allow 3 to 5 days blah blah


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Polk County Uber said:


> Iber just emailed me saying they resubmitted my instant pay. Please allow 3 to 5 days blah blah


I am being told 5-7 days now. Lmao
Taxi company confirmed.
tech company denied.



Polk County Uber said:


> Iber just emailed me saying they resubmitted my instant pay. Please allow 3 to 5 days blah blah


Same message , except 3-4


----------



## John powell (May 20, 2018)

anyone seeing their money post to their account yet it shows posted in the app but not in my bank


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey, I opened the driver's app a few minutes ago and saw a note from Uber informing me that an "instant payout" had failed between Friday and Sunday and that the problem has been corrected and that the money will be in my bank account today.

Funny... I must be getting sloppy. I never noticed that an instant payout had failed. (I just hope it is a l-a-r-g-e amount of money!)


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Got my $ bag from Uber overnight trip


----------



## Netpay (May 10, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> I never use it. I just let Uber/Lyft auto-deposit the funds once a week, like clockwork. Anything different is just granting Uber/Lyft additional opportunities to foul up.


I agree. The more complicated the more frustrations.


----------

